# Aussie Question



## pops1 (May 16, 2009)

I have noticed quite a few Aussies among the contributors to this forum and since l am really new to soaping l was wondering if there is an Aussie Soap Forum.I would like to ask the standard questions l see asked time and time again on this forum like "Where is the best place to buy good fragrances or bases " but pertaining to Australia without boring the pants off the majority of this forums users.


----------



## Becky (May 17, 2009)

Hi & welcome.

http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au - nice range of Brambleberry FO's, several different types of base for MP, EO's, colorants & micas, molds, some different stuff too, like surfectants etc. Great customer service.

http://www.heirloombodycare.com.au - several different types of bases, EO's, sweetcakes FO's, colorants & micas, molds. Great customer service.

http://www.bigtreesupplies.com.au - huge range of FO's (498 & counting!!), molds, colorants & mica. Great customer service.

Hope that helps.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 17, 2009)

ASS & BigTree rock Big tree has so many i want    got another 22 on my list to get but i won't stop there hehe


----------



## pops1 (May 17, 2009)

Thankyou for the replies,I make Soy candles and have bought from Bigtree ,she has the best range of fragrances and they seem to last and last,like you OceanGirl l have a long list of fragrances l want ,l especially like the reviews so you can see what everybody thinks of the oil before you buy.I am so glad l can use a computer because buying online is our only option in Australia, none of the retail stores stock soap supplies apart from fragrances which probably aren't soap safe anyway.


----------



## topcat (May 17, 2009)

Yes - online is a life saver for soapers here!

My favourite Big Tree scents are:

Baby Powder
Buttermilk & Honey
Chocolate Delight
Coconut Bay (type)
Honey (L'Occitane type)
Kiwi Kisses
Light Blue (type)
Macadamia Nut
Tidal Wave
Tiger Eyes (DH loves this)
Tropical Rainforest (my absolute favourite!)

And that is only from the ones I have tried so far (lol).  I haven't used all these in CP yet but in MP they smell pretty much the same as in the bottle.

Tanya


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 17, 2009)

Yep love these too

Tidal Wave 
Tiger Eyes i have put this in a whipped soap so yummy

Don't like the buttermilk & honey  

Kiwi Kisses this is on my next order humm  
Tropical Rain forest  might give that a shot too

I have over 30 scent atm from there i think  

I love foody scents can ya tell

Hello Sugar is so nice in the whipped soap yummy wanna eat your self  

Candy Crush great
Manuka honey & lavender to die for 
Amber Moon lOve
Ice Cream Sundae can juts eat it lol very sweet
Bubblegum soo nice he he


Do have heaps more  but ones that stick in my mind and love
Kristie


----------



## pops1 (May 17, 2009)

I made some solid perfume with the Giorgio type and you can't tell it from the real thing.
I have just ordered Tigereyes to make my husband some soap ,have l made the right choice for a man?


----------



## topcat (May 17, 2009)

Absolutely!  My DH loves Tiger Eyes and it smells like an aftershave he used to wear when we were first going out....so I love it too :wink: 

Why don't we use this thread to comment on any Big Trees fos we use and what we use it in - sort of like the reviews you can find on the website?

Tanya


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 17, 2009)

Great idea Tanya Lets


----------



## topcat (May 17, 2009)

Okay, I'll start....

Light Blue soaps in CP like a dream!  So easy - no acceleration or discolouring - just perfect.

Tropical Rainforest - ditto!!!

Kiwi Kisses - ditto!!!

Baby Powder - perfect scent in CP - no acceleration, slight (very slight) beige discolouration in my batch.

Chocolate Delight - gorgeous scent in CP - no acceleration, discolours soap brown - very yummy.

Macadamia Nut - also gorgeous in CP - no acceleration, discolours soap beige - smells like you can eat it!


----------



## pops1 (May 17, 2009)

Great idea

I am a real Newbie to soaping so l have only used a few in melt & pour

Giorgio type..just the same as the perfume ..gorgeous
Anais Anais type..Sweet fresh and flowery
Dragon's Blood..hippyville and turns your soap a lovely shade of brown

I have just ordered Sandalwood Rose for my Mum who wanted a rose soap that wasn't too rosey  :? if that makes sense l will let you know how it goes.


----------



## topcat (May 17, 2009)

I also meant to say the Macadamia Nut in goatsmilk MP from Aussie Soap Supplies, after 8 weeks has only slightly tinted the base colour.  Unless you compare the base with the scented one side by side you couldn't tell.

Tanya


----------



## Becky (May 17, 2009)

The only bad thing about Big Tree is that you can't buy in any size larger than 250ml (I even emailed & checked). Having said that...

Black Magic - Sweet & slightly sassy. It is 'my' fragrance, the one I use in anything I make for myself. Even if the girl I work with thinks it smells like lolly bananas!

Patchouli Raspberry - Spicy & fruity. It discolors to a brown, and I found that it will accelerate trace in CP. Doesn't matter, I love it anyway.

I'll have to get my notes out for the rest that I've tried.


----------



## topcat (May 17, 2009)

Hey, thanks Becky.  And it's good to hear from you!  Are things slowing down a bit at the pub?

Tanya


----------



## Becky (May 17, 2009)

Not at all!   I'm just learning to take some time for myself. 

DH & I have decided that we're not staying after this year, we are not suited for it. I don't have the patience for idiots that I used to have. This was driven home the other night when I punched a ringer in the mouth for being obscenely offensive. Not something that you're supposed to do, but it felt GOOD  :twisted: Plus, I am permanantly exhausted, I don't sleep properly because I'm always on alert in case something happens, it's really wearing me down. I thought I could do it, but it's not my passion the way it is Dads, and for a place like this, that's what is needed.

So, we'll stay 'til December, then head home. I'm in the planning stages to make my soaping someback - deciding on my startup fragrance range, trying to decide if I want slab molds or log molds, etc.


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2009)

Oh gosh!!! :shock:   Better you than me for sure... :wink: 

I have a great idea to help you make your soaping comeback......you can join in the next swap....yay!!!  

Tanya


----------



## Becky (May 18, 2009)

I'd love to! Depends on when it is tho - no soaping for me until we get home in December  :cry: 

The plan from here on is to work hard, save hard & have a couple of thousand dollars to use as 'start-up' capital. I'm making lists at the moment - FO's, molds, equipment, colors, etc. Once I've made a couple of decisions, like what type of molds I want to use, and how many fragrances I want to offer, what type of products I want to offer, I can start planning my budget.

I told DH that I would be ordering supplies before we leave, so that they beat us home. No unpacking for me - first thing will be to pat my cats (assuming they remember us) and then SOAP HERE I COME!!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 19, 2009)

Becky have you soaped Black Magic from Big Tree in CP soap?
I read on their reviews that it accellerates like a bandit, and I haven't been game to try it yet, it smells so good though.


----------



## Becky (May 19, 2009)

Chrissy, from memory it didn't accelerate badly. I had plenty of time for trying to color it black & putting a swirl in it. Try soaping at room temp - I use pre-batched room temp oils & lye at whatever temp it is when I'm ready to mix it with my oils.

It discolors really dark chocolate brown, right down to having brown lather! I just warn the customers about that & tell them that it's the price we pay for such a great scent - they are usually cool with it.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Becky.
I have the confidence to give it a go now. I don't think I'll bother trying to colour it though. 
It really is a great scent. I find Karen from BTS great to deal with. Very friendly, fast postage.


----------



## pops1 (May 28, 2009)

I have been wondering where Big tree sources her oils from ,just out of curiosity,it must be one of the big American companies but which one?.New fragrances listed recently so more to add to my wish list.I might be poor but goodness my house smells lovely


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2009)

My understanding is that Karen at BT uses several suppliers, one of them is Japanese.  If you email her I am sure she will help you out.  You can suggest that if you knew her main suppliers you can then read online fo forums where soapers give their experiences with different fo's?

Tanya


----------



## pops1 (May 28, 2009)

That's a good idea ,l didn't want to be rude and ask her directly but she is such a lovely lady she probably wouldn't mind.You have hit on exactly why l wanted to know ,l love reading the Scent Review Board but all l can relate to is Brambleberry oils because Aussie soap supplies carries them.
Thankyou
Pauline


----------



## pops1 (May 29, 2009)

Ocean Girl...you liked Manuka Honey & Lavender but the review on Bigtree said it turned subtle as it aged.I want a fairly strong fragrance that lasts for my oatmeal soap ,has anybody tried Aussie Soap Supplies(Brambleberries)
Oatmeal milk & honey for sticking power in Melt & Pour.
Thankyou
Pauline


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 9, 2009)

..


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Jun 9, 2009)

really in M&P or CP?? cuase mine is strong as heck it's lovely sweet great scent had no troubles at all


----------



## pops1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Glad somebody started the topic going again  l have been lazy and haven't listed my latest oils from Bigtree so this has given me a push.I bought some half /three quarters full bottles off Oztion which has given me a chance to try without buying the full bottle so l have been lucky.I wish somebody in Australia offered samples like Brambleberries does in the States.
I have only just made these soaps so can't comment on longevity.All used in M & P
Manuka Honey & lavender ..really quite strong but l can't smell the honey just the lavender.Not sure if l would buy again
Tiger eyes...Nice smooth sexy smell,husband loves this one
Brown Sugar and fig..too sweet for me,strong fragrance but oh so sickly.
Sandalwood Rose...This is a lovely smell,not to heavy with hints of both Rose and sandalwood but neither overpower the other


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have 12 coming  

I really don't like Orange danish   makes me sick :shock: 

Got some from my last buy buit not used them   

will report soonish lol


----------



## pops1 (Jun 18, 2009)

What a great lot of new oils Bigtree Supplies has,l am going to have to start selling up big so l can buy lots and lots...
Cool Water is lovely...l think l will use this for my man soap fragrance.behaves well in melt & pour
Pink Sugar....not sure about this one ,a bit too sweet for me makes me think of candy floss.I think it will appeal to the younger generation.
Lovespell..... not sure about this one either,l keep having a sniff but l can't put my finger on what its main attraction is for customers.(One of the best sellers in soap sales) 
Kai ....this is a lovely fragrance ,havent used it in soap yet only soy melts
l plan to have a soapy weekend,can't wait to use my new fragrances


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 19, 2009)

..


----------



## pops1 (Jun 19, 2009)

After trying to fit my new oils in my storage box and not being able to then going back to have a look once again at the new oils with the view to buying more,I have decided l think instead of a soaper l have become a collector of little brown bottles.  .The signs are all there and now l have to admit it in front of witnesses l have a new addiction :shock: .Bang goes the retirement fund but who gives a **** l will be the best smelling bag lady on the street.


----------



## topcat (Jun 19, 2009)

Yay you!  I have a parcel at the PO (I wasn't home to have it delivered on Friday) and I am sooooo looking forward to getting it on Monday.  I have a re-order of some fave scents - Kiwi Kisses & Macadamia Nut - as well as two of the new Pop Micas she has and a 15ml tester bottle of Earth Goddess fo to try.  Here is what Karen says about Earth Goddess:-

A blend of juicy berries, wild mint and herbs. Very refreshing minty scent that is perfect for scrubs and spa products. 

It sounds delish!

Tanya


----------



## pops1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Tanya ,l think l would be breaking down the Post Office door.LOL I have been wondering about Earth Goddess so will be waiting for the verdict.Its cold wet and just about snowing here, a perfect soaping afternoon now if l could only make up my mind which little bottle to crack first.


----------



## topcat (Jun 19, 2009)

pops1 said:
			
		

> After trying to fit my new oils in my storage box and not being able to then going back to have a look once again at the new oils with the view to buying more,I have decided l think instead of a soaper l have become a collector of little brown bottles.  .The signs are all there and now l have to admit it in front of witnesses l have a new addiction :shock: .Bang goes the retirement fund but who gives a **** l will be the best smelling bag lady on the street.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 28, 2009)

..


----------



## topcat (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh Artisan, that is wonderful to hear!  I am soaping Earth Goddess on Tuesday for  a soap spa party I am doing in 4 weeks time.  I know your soap is brand new, but did you see any discolouration at all in your batter?

Tanya


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 28, 2009)

..


----------



## topcat (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Artisan!  OOB it is divine...I have high hopes for this one


----------



## pops1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thought l had better add some new fragrances to the Bigtree supplies postings before it disappears.
Supa nova..Wasn't sure about this one it has a funny smell in the bottle that l couldn't quite place but in soap its great and a big success in bathbombs 
Cucumber Wasabi Ciantro..Quite different you sure can smell the cucumber ,does well in soap came out smelling nice and fresh.
Black Vetyver Cafe Type..My new  favourite  .l could sit and smell this all day.Another extra sexy manly fragrance that soaped up beautifully just a little browning but oh so gorgeous.
Candy crush..bought for the grandaughter for some Princess soaps,she loves it but its just too sweet to please me.
Drakkar...Another aftershave type ,a nice spicy elegant fragrance should please the man in your life if he is like mine.
Midnight Pomegranate...Nice and fruity but l think l will add some vanilla next time ,it just seems to need something
Well thats me finished for now off to make some more soap so l can buy more oils.


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 11, 2009)

..


----------



## pops1 (Aug 11, 2009)

The thread has evolved from the original posting or l would have started it in the Fragrance forum.Haven't a clue how to change it :?, could you please direct me to the instructions on how to do it.


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 11, 2009)

..


----------



## topcat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hold down your mouse button and swipe the words of the post you made then right click with your mouse and choose 'copy'.  Next, click the link artisan gave you and hit the post reply button.  Then right click & choose 'paste' into the text box. Voila!  HTH.

Tanya


----------



## pops1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thankyou ladies ,my computer skills are woeful   but l sure know how to buy online


----------

